# Blazing Blizzard + Blizzard =?



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

First of all is there any difference between the two, if so, what?

and what will I get if I breed the two?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, there is a difference. A blazing blizzard is an Albino Blizzard. A blizzard is just a blizzard.

So you'd expect all blizzard het albino


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Genetics is so confusing lol.

so there is no visible difference between the two, just that any offspring of a blazing will be het albino?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There is a visual difference - a blazing blizzard has albino eyes (red, pink or tan) instead of normal/grey eyes. The gecko in my avatar is a blazing blizzard, and her eyes are tan.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> There is a visual difference - a blazing blizzard has albino eyes (red, pink or tan) instead of normal/grey eyes. The gecko in my avatar is a blazing blizzard, and her eyes are tan.


Hi,
I have what i have been told are blazing blizzards, they are white in colour.
I have seen blizzards and they look yellow, am i right?
My two have dark eyes but are white???

John


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, Blizzards range in colour from white to pink ish grey, and exhibit a lack of pigmentation (yellow and black, although do exhibit yellow on their raised bumps). The only visual difference between the two therefore is the eye colour, as the gene that effects albinism is over-riden in all but this character (due to lack of pigmentation). So its the eye colour that is the give away.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Reptile world said:


> Hi,
> I have what i have been told are blazing blizzards, they are white in colour.
> I have seen blizzards and they look yellow, am i right?
> My two have dark eyes but are white???
> ...


Unless they have tan or pink eyes, they are NOT blazing blizzards. A blazing blizzard, by definition, is homozygous for albino as well as blizzard.

You can get very yellow normal blizzards, and you can also get very yellow blazing blizzards


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Unless they have tan or pink eyes, they are NOT blazing blizzards. A blazing blizzard, by definition, is homozygous for albino as well as blizzard.
> 
> You can get very yellow normal blizzards, and you can also get very yellow blazing blizzards


They are white??? I will try to get a pic later.
On the top of there head above the eyes,it is a blue colour.....

John


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The eye colour is most critical.

Doesn't matter what colour their back or their "eyeshadow" is 

My blazing blizzard also never went grey at any point (normal blizzards do change colour with mood/temps same as patternless do) - she was always bright white no matter what.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought a pair of BB's both with different eye colouration, i confronted the breeder as i thought i was mis-sold a BB as my female had the dark eyes, the male had the Albino eyes-
This was the reply

Firstly this debate re the Blazing Blizzards having red eyes has gone on since the morph was introduced. I purchased the first one offered in Europe it came from Mark Bell and did not have Red Eyes it still does not, the same applied to the female I purchased from the States a few months later. In addition if they are supposed to have red eyes how has Tremper been able to make a small fortune selling Red Eyed Blazing Blizzards at $1750-$2000 and calling them Diablo Blancos, he reckons these are the first with red eyes. I would further the arguement by stating that as most albinos do not have red eyes nor do blizzards why should the Blazing Blizzard? the name was devised to describe the body colour tone not the eyes. As I told you when you were here I have had red eyes or reddish eyes appear in several different animals and it is possible that this traight has appeared in some blazing blizzards throughout the world but it does not mean that others are not true Blazing Blizzards. Hopefully this explains the female you had from me.

I also put a rather extensive post on the US site

Here's the link:

Blazzing Blizzard question - GeckoForums.net

P.s - Sorry for the missing photo's, i've obviously deleted them from my Photobucket account, i will pop them on tonight!!

So any thoughts on this??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There's a difference between the solid RUBY eyes (present in Diablo Blancos) due to the Eclipse gene and the normal albino gecko eyes (tan, pink or reddish iris with normal pupil or the "blizzard snake eye") that MUST be present in a Blazing Blizzard.


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> So any thoughts on this??


If there's any doubt, there's only one way to prove it for sure. Breed the suspected BB to a visual albino. If you get visual albino hatchlings, it's a blazing blizzard. If you use a known het albino as the breeding partner, you'll still get half of the hatchlings as albino. If you don't, whoever sold it to you as a BB has some explanining to do.

Unfortunately, this takes a lot of time. Especially if you're starting with very young geckos.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> I bought a pair of BB's both with different eye colouration, i confronted the breeder as i thought i was mis-sold a BB as my female had the dark eyes, the male had the Albino eyes-
> This was the reply


Are you sure her eyes aren't a very very deep red due to low incubation temps??


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hiya i am comfused about my blizzard / blazzing blizard. she is white in colour with a hint of pink. she has the snake eyes i think but unsure of her eye colour. it looks kinda redish brown but not the rull loush red colour. when you stare at her at night when her eyes are nearly all big her eyes look evil red. is she a blizzard? blazzing blizzard or tremper blizzard?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

She could be a blazing blizzard (albino + blizzard) - can you post a clear close-up photo of her eyes in good bright light so that her pupils are small? It's the colour around the pupil you need to check - which should be red, pinkish or tan, but NOT grey or dark brown.


----------



## Richard1white (Feb 4, 2009)

Many Blazing Blizzards have black eyes. The red often comes from BB bred with bell Albinos


----------

